# Mountian Decals For 2004-2008 Outback Aftermarket



## ksbowman (Sep 26, 2013)

Does anyone know of a supplier for these other than Keystone? Trying to get some for my 2004 Sydney edition 5th wheel and being told they are not available thru Keystone. These are the ones on the sides of the unit above the compartment doors.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

My bet is this man can get the job done for you. Graphic Designer You didn't post a photo so there isn't much to go on with your request. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

So I went through Graphix Unlimited for my decals. I have an 06 27RSDS. They were very helpful and had all the graphics in their data base. I think they supplied Keystone but after a few years, they are able to sell to the public. Price was surprisingly not bad. 
Hope this helps,
Brian


----------



## ksbowman (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks, Ridgway that was right on the money! I called them this morning and they had 2006 and 2008. The 06's will work for me. They are not a perfect match, but very close as mine are on a 04. The wait is 2-3 weeks for production to spit them out.


----------

